# Easytagger  Geotagging GPS Unit for Nikon DSLR Cameras



## bryangeotag (Dec 27, 2009)

Easytagger &#8211; Geotagging GPS Unit for Nikon DSLR Cameras - Digital Photography Tips and Techniques

If you are looking for a geotagging solution for Nikon DSLR cameras, there are the Nikon GP-1 and many other third party options (low cost options). Most of the units I have talked about are direct tagging units, which are capable of directly writing (via camera) the GPS location information (latitude, longitude, altitude, and UTC time) in the photos. Another types of geotagging devices are also available that are basically GPS loggers that log the movements of the camera at a fixed time interval. The location information needs to be synced to the photos later using geotagging software on desktop computers. It adds some extra work and it is not as accurate because the unit may not be logging a location when a photo is taken. But it can log locations (waypoints) when the user is not taking photos. So it does something more than just geotagging.
If you are not happy about the limitations of existing geotagging GPS devices, a new start-up company in China called Shenzhen Easytag Technology Co. has developed a device called Easytagger that can do both direct photo tagging and track logging for about the same price as the Nikon GP-1. 
On the paper, the Easytagger looks great. Featuring a highly sensitive SiRF Star III 20-channel GPS chip, it works on Nikon D3X, D3, D700, D300S, D300, D2XS, D2X, D2HS, D200, D90, D5000 and Fujifilm S5 Pro Cameras. Besides doing what Nikon GP-1




 and other devices can do, the Easytagger does a lot more!
*Unique features*


Watchdog timer which resets the device when a problem occurs
Integrated barometric altimeter to allow recording of barometric altitude in addition to GPS altitude
Built-in 2 axis magnetic sensor (electronic compass) to allow tagging of heading (which direction the lens points to ) information
Built-in micro SD card slot and included 2Gb micro SD card to store at least 2-3 years waypoints information (NMEA 0813 format) at 10 second interval.
Auto geotag indoors by memorise the last received GPS signal when losing satellites
Very high sensitivity (Tracking Sensitivity: -159 dBm), quick cold start speed.
Built-in 500mAh Li-ion rechargeable battery, automatically powered by camera when built-in battery power becomes low
Unique design allows mounting on flash accessory shoe and the built-in flash to be used at the same time
*Package content*


One Easytagger receiver
One 10 pin connector to connect Nikon D3X, D3, D700, D300S, D300, D2XS, D2X, D2HS, D200 and Fujifilm S5 Pro *or* one square GPS cable for Nikon D90 or D5000
One USB charging cable
One CD containing user manual and software utilities
One wired shutter release
2Gb Sandisk micro SD card
Micro SD card reader


----------



## Garbz (Dec 27, 2009)

You know I have never found a microcontroller that didn't incorporate a watchdog timer. Not only is it not unique, but any device which doesn't incorporate it is simply designed by an incompetent engineer. 

Sorry offtopic.


----------



## gomirfy (Dec 30, 2010)

I heard Easytagger released Bluetooth GPS, one main device could work with 2 or 3 camera, how does that work?


----------



## Garbz (Dec 31, 2010)

I actually got a Geotagger for Christmas, it's a Holux. Also a Bluetooth unit. You get a tiny receiver that bolts to your camera, and the actual GPS unit can sit in your pocket or whatever. I'm not sure if it also supports multiple cameras at once but I don't see why not.

The bluetooth device itself can be a dumb datalogger. Mine is this one: HOLUX - The Pro Name in GPS The Holux M-1000. It's a generic bluetooth / USB gps device. Attach it to the computer via USB or bluetooth and it emulates a dumb serial port which spits out GPS co-ordinates as it goes. 

Then it's all down to the receiver. Stick a tiny bluetooth receiver on the camera and it'll convert that to a usable format. For me it's the Aoka-1G GiSTEQ receiver: AOKA-1G: GiSTEQ Bluetooth GPS Adapter for Nikon DSLR (D200, D300, D300S, D700, D2X, D2Xs, D2Hs, D3, D3X and Fuji S5Pro | Buy GPS Navigator Cheap prices


----------



## quaweo (Jan 18, 2011)

That is simple, just turn on the main device and plug the receivers on the gps port of the camera, turn on the camera, keep the distance range within 10 meters and that will pair automatically and then work.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 18, 2011)

goldenfinger said:


> I always worried the stability of the wireless.



I have one of these units. If comms is lost between the GPS receiver and the camera attachment the camera holds the last recorded value. These GPS loggers are only accurate to about 10-20m anyway and they will try and reconnect to each other if the connection drops for any reason. I guarantee if you're within 10m of the device it'll reconnect before you you move more than a few metres, and when you turn all your gear on the bluetooth pairs orders of magnitudes faster than the GPS receiver locks onto the signal. 

If bluetooth is suitable for high speed comms and continuous voice applications with great reliability then believe me there are no issues sending a tiny data packet through at a 1-5 second interval.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 18, 2011)

I've had the same one as Garbz for over a year now, no problems!


----------



## DxAxN (Jan 18, 2011)

maybe the concept is going over my head, but what is the reason for geotagging


----------



## Garbz (Jan 19, 2011)

Informational purposes only. If ever you were wondering (or one of your friends was wondering) where a picture was taken, 1 click will take them to the exact location using Google maps. 

Great if you travel, not so useful if you take photos close to home.


----------



## DxAxN (Jan 19, 2011)

I see... seems like a pretty cool Idea taking you right to a location on google maps.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 20, 2011)

The downside is it's quite the privacy risk if you forget to strip your metadata from images before posting online. Sites like flickr will automatically provide a map location of a photo if it detects geotagging too instantly giving some strange a location where the photographer was, or if he's regularly watching the images, where he may currently be if not at home.


----------



## quaweo (Feb 12, 2011)

DxAxN said:


> maybe the concept is going over my head, but what is the reason for geotagging


 
Locate your geography position accurately and embed to photos, so you know where you took it. 
_T_rack the route that you walked, plotting it along with the photos. This allows you to retrace your steps and share your photos on map.
Isnt it fun?


----------



## bikingman (Mar 26, 2011)

It could also work as a tracking system to keep those at home, at lease


----------



## Garbz (Mar 27, 2011)

Except if they were at home they wouldn't need to be tracked now would they


----------

